# PF30 = OSBB in S-Works?



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the 46mm OSBB bottom bracket design in the S-Works frames the same thing as PF30? What are the advantages of this design versus traditional open-standard BB30? Thanks.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

It has been discussed in great length and detail here.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/sl4-pro-frame-osbb-campy-ultra-torque-crank-260617.html


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry for being a little slow on the uptake ... but I just read thru that link .... and am left with the following questions:

"Is the 46mm OSBB bottom bracket design in the S-Works frames the same thing as PF30? What are the advantages of this design versus traditional open-standard BB30?" 

Thanks.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

It's not the same. It's had the same diameter as PF30 but the BB width is narrower (62MM). With the S-works specialized has you first insert derlin cups that hold the bearings making the width 68mm so it comes out to be the same as BB30. I think Specialized might of did this more so to differentiate itself, 

So if you are campy adaptors then you have to knock the bearings out of the derlin ups, dremel the lip inside, and then install campy BB30 adaptors. If you're using shimano or sram then you don't need to do anything at all except use the included wheels mfg adaptors. I really don't think there's a benefit other than PF30 can possibly build a Stiffer BB since it's slightly bigger overall.


----------

